

Programmers vs. Engineers - ddv
http://renzhi.ca/2013/02/13/programmers-should-not-be-allowed-to-call-themselves-engineers/

======
Raphmedia
"If you have done enough software projects, you must have figured out the
pattern already. Programmers would sit down and start coding, before even
understanding the requirements, let alone specifying how the system should
work."

Erm. No. Nope.

I have never seen anyone start coding without knowing how their code should
work and how it would interact with the other code, the rest of the project
and at some point, other projects...

------
rabino
> Programmers would sit down and start coding, before even understanding the
> requirements, let alone specifying how the system should work.

Don't you think that's a bit of a generalization? I can tell you right now,
lack of clear requirements and specifications does not directly correlate with
lack of formal education in computer science.

